# new to warhammer, cant decide on army



## randall.preston (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive played 40k for a while and my friend really wants me to get into warhammer. but i dont know what is a good fun army. The armies that look interesting to me and would love to learn how to play are vampire counts, lizard men, and chaos deamons. any sugestions???


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Honestly,
just go to your game shop, watch the players for a bit. Get a feel for how those armies are on the field and see if it :
A: meshes with your playstyle
B: you like what you see.


Good luck!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

daemons are probably the easiest of the 3 to get into and learn to play with, and if you don't like them you can remove them from the square bases and put them into your 40k collection.

All 3 are fairly elite armies so will often be outnumbered, and all 3 rely fairly heavily on magic (unless you play all khorne). They also have some of the best characters in the game with slann GDs, and Vampires. They then start to diverge alot in how the armies play


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

What Blackspine said. We cant tell you, and if we did you might not like the choice in the long run, I would say search the forum for tactics articles related to the armies your interested in. Look on the GW website at the models, and fluff, and go from there!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

As said above, but also think of your play style.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree that you should pick an army that matches your playstyle, and assembling/painting them will only be fun if you like the 'look' of the units.

That said, I think the following fantasy armies are the best for starting with, since they include a bit of everything, and give you a good feel for the game overall. Also, they don't have too many 'strange' rules that make them difficult to play, and have mostly plastic models:

Empire
Lizardmen
High Elves
Dark Elves
Skaven


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

what mynameisgrax said, skaven are simple to play, just cheap units with swarm tactics- but if i had to pick between vamps, daemons, and lizardmen i'd go lizardmen, not too exspensive point wise, lots of troop fodder with some very hard hitting leaders... or just pick whichever one you like the most and looks the coolest!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say that you probably shouldn't start with Vampires... any other army will be more forgiving under the new rules.

It might be worth starting either Skaven or High Elves; as the IoB starter set really is sweet value for money and both those armies are up their in competitiveness.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves, wood elves!

seriously though, they can be challenging to paint, but i love that side of the hobby, (definatly a modeller and painter over gaming) and theres talk about them getting some updated models and rules. have look online on lexicanum etc. and have a think, go to your local GW or wherever, talk to as many people as you can, but at the end of the day, choose the army you remember being first drawn to, the one that caught your eye, because it obviously did for a reason! hope this helps, and keep us posted!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok this is what you do find a GW or go online and read some fluff the first thing that strikes you start that army.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I would recommend going with an all khorne list.


----------

